# 11 week old standard poodle with diarrhea



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is always best to consult the vet but it might take more than one round of meds to treat the worms


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I second what twyla said. It can also take a little while for a tummy to settle—sometimes up to a week. If he worsens at all, or doesn’t improve soon, make sure you take him to the vet again. Parvo is always a possibility, and it’s best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## MarymeetsClaude (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you so much for the great advice!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm guessing the vet ran a stool sample to determine hookworms? When my mini boys came home to us and started getting ill later that night, it turned out to be giardia. I don't remember exactly but I think specific tests need to be run for certain parasites. I'd have the vet check the stool again and ask which parasites, etc, they're testing for. I'd also ask the vet if they think it'd be ok to give plain canned pumpkin? That's often suggested with GI issues, but may not be right for your puppy right now. 
JIC it's ok








If it's the same food that the breeder had him on, then it could be stress from the transition to a new home, no matter how well he might seem to adjust. That can take a bit. Or, unlikely, but maybe it's an outdated bag?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It could definitely be food-related, but best not to make too many changes at once. Give him a bit of time to recover before switching up his kibble, and stick to simple whole food treats like plain white chicken.

Peggy's had lovely poops on Farmina Ancestral Grains Puppy Formula. Something to consider for the future.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Pumpkin's also a good treat, which seems to work well for most dogs, but it made puppy Peggy vomit. She responded better to canned green beans that I'd lay out on a tray and flash freeze before bagging. Then I'd give her one or two a day. For some reason she tolerated them better than raw green beans you'd get in the freezer aisle. Maybe blanching helps with puppy digestion.)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My guess is she still has parasites, have your vet check for coccidia and/or giardia also. Pumpkin is good for them too, help a lot with digestion but not the puree, real canned pumpkin. Though since your pup is already on flaygl and probiotics you shouldn't need it. Perhaps you can feed her boned skinless boneless chicken (or lean ground beef or turkey) with white rice for about 5 days , and once her stool remains firm, then slowly add back her kibble until she is back on it fully.


----------



## Budster (Apr 15, 2012)

How's your puppy? My standard often had diarrhea - turns out he needed a low fat diet. 

Homemade food worked grand: big pot of rice ( extra water and extra cooking time) add lean beef or pork or chicken and vegetables -carrots/peas/yams- cooked to mush. 

Volume 60% rice, 35 % meat, 5% vegetable ( my poodle was not a fan of vegetables)

Sometimes added a scoop of pumpkin puree & never added garlic or onion. 

Kept some portions in the freezer and the pot in the fridge - enough for ~ 4 days.
Mornings with no mush in the fridge - I microwaved a bowl of oatmeal - added an egg - allowed it to cool - he ate & then we went to work together.
Note: my sister's poodle is not keen on oatmeal. 

Give your puppy time to recover - small frequent meals - lots of clean water.

I always fed my poodle three time a day - his stomach could not cope with one big meal.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

We had a problem with training treats causing diarrhea. Any soft-moist treat with glycerin or PEG caused terrible diarrhea. He's a year-old now and they're no longer a problem.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gracie had terrible puppy diarrhea, and the culprit was liver (specifically dehydrated liver treats).

Hope no news means good news!


----------

